# Why Are We Here ?



## Sikh News Reporter (Oct 20, 2004)

We all ask at some point during our physical existence, "Why are we here?" And of course, we all have opinions on why we are, and here is mine. 

Life in the physical does many things. It teaches us lessons that are necessary for our pursuit towards soul perfection. Through repeated trials and tribulations it teaches us compassion, tolerance and most important of all, love. 

I do not believe in mistakes. I think mistakes are only opportunities for us to see growth in the form of lessons. Often, we manifest situations over and over until we learn the lesson. People may pick the wrong mate over and over, get fired repeatedly for the same behavioral problems, manifest sickness due to inner issues, but these are all opportunities for soul growth. In my own life, I noticed that a situation repeated itself until I learned the lesson that was hidden behind it; then magically, it disappeared, never to return again. 

Not only will lessons repeat themselves, but just when you think you have it licked, it will morph into something else of which you won't recognize. This morphing will continue until it is thoroughly worked out on a soul level. 

A good way to know if your lesson is complete, is if you are able to rise above it in your dreams. We are able to consciously control much of our issues, but when we are faced with them in dreams (fear for example) we may find that we indeed are not over it. 

I remember having a conversation with a woman once about her "shallow playboy male friend." He had little feelings for others, broke women's hearts, and basically was "flaky". Then he suffered a great loss when his beloved sister died. She told me that she wouldn't wish this horrible thing on anyone, but afterwards he was since a changed man for the better. I asked her, "would you remove the lesson he learned?" His sister only died in the physical sense, but it was at a time that provided the most growth opportunity for the brother. What is viewed as "bad" is not bad, it is something beyond what most of us can comprehend. Our narrow views generally cannot perceive the global picture of what is intended. 

We can also be here for a reason outside of learning. I've said before that there are "roles" for some of us. Guides, or healers for example. Some people come here with little karmic debt and are here for some other purpose. A physical guide may be needed in order to help steer someone back on track. Perhaps even helping someone on the verge of suicide or someone who has lost hope and is going backwards in their spiritual growth. 

Life... the perfect learning ground. 

www.astralvoyage.com


----------



## Arvind (Oct 20, 2004)

Gurubani says:

Bhayee Praapat Manukh Dehuriya,
Gobind Milan ki eh Teri Bariya,
Avar kaaj Tere Kitey Na Kaam,
Mil Saadh Sangat Bhaj Keval Naam.


----------



## sskohli (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi,
I dunno but i have been asking and listening to others asking the same question why we are here and getting the replies from scriptures and ppl.
They say that the ultimate goal of an individual is to attain the Almighty to be one with him..
Jyoti Jyot mile sampooran thia ram
Ok Agreed
and then they say that we are a part of the almighty and we and he are not apart/separate..
kahe kabir yeh ram kee ans
now if we are part of god..why did god separate us from him anyways..when our final goal is to achieve god..and we're coming from him..why did he send us to this earth..we cud've sat in his lotus feets and meditated on his name.. day n nite..why the creation of all this maya.
why does he take our test why does he send us to this life?
dunno like i said in the beginning.
sandeep


----------



## thecoopes (May 20, 2005)

Why are we here? A question as old as written history every generation appears to have asked the same question. Great philosophers have pondered it but still we ask it!



Does that not show us that the answers we are getting back either don’t ring true or lack substance and appear a bit flaky?



What do we actually know? Well assuming that this physical substance around us we call creation is actually a reality and not some sophisticated God generated CGI, O dear we start with an assumption but lets press on.



1. A material universe of proportions that we cannot even come to grasp. 

No one knows if the universe is infinitely large, or even if ours is the only universe there is.

Although our view of the universe is limited, our imaginations are not. Astronomers have indirect evidence that the universe of galaxies extends far beyond the region we can see. But no one knows if the whole universe is infinitely large - large beyond limit. Light detected from the furthest reaches of space is believed to have been travelling for 14 Billion years!!!!!!!

2. Our earth upon which we live is said to be 4,5 billion years old.

3. Life starting upon it is believed to be 3,5 billion years ago.(Microbes etc)

4. Man is a new comer just 6,5 million years with actual tangible historical evidence that of buildings etc being only a few thousand years old.

5. So what’s the big deal with, “why are we here?” The universe has got on just fine without us, if the entire solar system were to burn out right now then hardly a ripple would radiate across the timeless reaches of space!

6. Why is such a disproportionately large universe been in existence for such a length of time without man?

7. I leave this for you to think about! 



Time and space are meaningless are we actually here?



8. Given that the past no longer exists and the future does not exist, but only the present exists then what is this present and how big is it?


For an example when we see a second hand moving around the face of a clock we would say everything behind the hand is the past and has ceased to exist while everything in front of the hand is the future and therefore has not come into existence.

So is the present one-second? No it can’t be because we can divide time into smaller sections so that if time were measured in nanoseconds (0.000 000 001 seconds) the principle would still be the same, everything behind is the past while everything in front is the future, so the actual piece that is the present is finite or as near to nothing as is possible so then do we really exist?



Bets wishes 



John


----------



## sskohli (May 23, 2005)

Hi John,
First of all loved u're avtar!!
Yeah i acknowledge the fact that the present we're talking abt doesn't even exist. Also if u go to the quantum level everything is chaos there as well. But the manifestation of all that is what we see arnd us and we can't say that it isn't stable.
I have always seen Time as a WIDE stretched 4th dimension, which already exists, irrespective of past, present or future. And each one experience it with their own viewpanes, and the other three dimensions of space, cos they r limited so ppl share them as well. So at the same time, the ppl that u meet or interact with r just ones sharing the same viewpane at that particular moment of time. And the chanced meetings, or coincidences with ppl, like u see somebody once by chance and then after some time again at someother location and then at someother, i guess its just how the viewpanes intersect.
Now as to what is the course of looking at these viewpanes go i guess thas what is mysterious and where the intersection takes place and like u were at the right place at the right time...who decides that.Cos u can go for ure entire lives without hitting a roadblock or success..or u can just hit it rightaway..maybe its our actions in the long run decides that who knows..
but its soooo mysterious that u and irrational that we hand it over to a higher power and thas where i  think God comes in, the supreme director who has already paved or paves the way for u to view which viewpane and at what particular time.
Dunno what do u think abt that
sandeep


----------



## thecoopes (May 23, 2005)

Hi sandeep, love talking about this subject, although can I say at the start I have no training, ability or gift when it comes to understanding any of the areas of physics be they chaos, quantum or Astrophysics I feel like a kid in a huge toy factory that is full of wonder but has no idea how the toys are made! 



A close friend of mine has spoken to me in a similar vein about the concept of time and trying to explain that to him time is not like a river flowing into the future but exists as past present and future. Umm, difficult that one. 



At this moment I am struggling with the concept of a belief in a god. My logical sense tells me that complex does not come from nothing and as an engineer in machine tools everything around us in what we call the natural world has at some time solved extremely complex engineering problems.

So the natural world screams out divine construction and order, while that which is the realm of the metaphysical is full of disorder and contradictions! 



I am enjoying my time on SPN very much as I have found Sikhs to be one of the most rational and clear thinking people around with also that extra ingredient that is lacking in so many religiously motivated people, Humility!! I say this as I came from a ridged Christian belief that viewed all others as lost sheep with only our myopic view as truth.



A question: Can the exact centre of a sphere be located? I mean travel into the subatomic level and keep going does the centre actually exist?



Regards



John


----------

